# Schwinn Manta-Ray 1971 $1,275 Includes Shipping In 48 States.



## Mark I. (May 28, 2019)

1971 Schwinn Manta-Ray - Original Paint, Rear tire, etc. Front tire has been replaced. Has a couple chip touch-ups.
If you're interested or have questions please call me at 516-807-2000 Thank You, Mark


----------



## bficklin (May 28, 2019)

Mark I. said:


> 1971 Schwinn Manta-Ray - Original Paint, Rear tire, etc. Front tire has been replaced. Has a couple chip touch-ups.
> If you're interested or have questions please call me at 516-807-2000 Thank You, Mark
> 
> View attachment 1005760
> ...




Nice [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41].


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

